# Adam Maher



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

un altro che prenderei ad occhi chiusi,giocatorone

*ADAM MAHER | Goals, Skills, Assists | AZ Alkmaar | 2012/2013 (HD) *


----------



## Mou (9 Maggio 2013)

Oggi l'ha messa contro il PSV!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Maggio 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Oggi l'ha messa contro il PSV!



si si ho visto la finale


come tecnica di tiro mi ricorda dannatamente clarence


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] qual è la song?


----------



## Harvey (10 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] qual è la song?



Hold Tight
GoldFish



Non c'è di che


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Maggio 2013)

Da prendere, ottimo giocatore.
Quanto chiede il PSV?
Quante rate dovrebbe proporre Galliani?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Da prendere, ottimo giocatore.
> Quanto chiede il PSV?
> Quante rate dovrebbe proporre Galliani?



Gioca nell'AZ 
Io credo che con 10 milioni lo prendi anche se per ora non si è parlato di prezzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Hold Tight
> GoldFish
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Nowi


----------

